# Interesting article on premature cord clamping.



## Mervs Mum

From midwifethinking.com

The Placenta: essential resuscitation equipment


----------



## Ouverture

Great article. . .and I just got sucked into that blog for 45 minutes! :)

Thanks for posting :flower:


----------

